

Editing Google Docs in Emacs - gandalfgeek
http://vivekhaldar.tumblr.com/post/1649745633/editing-google-docs-in-emacs

======
mgrouchy
I'm not an emacs user, but this is pretty awesome. Anyone know if something
similar exists for Vim?

~~~
xtho
Since vim integrates with the world and doesn't try to rebuild it in lisp, you
can use the google command line client. An example from the docs (from the
command line):

google docs edit --title "Shopping list" --editor vim

~~~
silentbicycle
For Emacs, you can also do essentially the same thing with emacsclient. It
opens a new buffer for editing in an existing Emacs session, so config and
extensions are already loaded, you can copy content to/from other buffers,
etc.

------
lallysingh
Why does it require emacspeak? Can you use it without having your computer
talk to you?

~~~
arjunnarayan
Because the author of g-client (on which this is built) is T.V. Raman, a blind
programmer. g-client is built upon Emacspeak, which is also authored by Raman.
Yes, you can use it without the speech part. I imagine it relies on Emacspeak
for some of the underlying framework.

